# The Special Club



## hopeandjoy (Aug 5, 2009)

No, not a club about how special you are, a club about Pokémon Special, the most well known Pokémon manga!

*Is it based more off of the games or the anime?*

It's mostly based off of the games. However, later in the series some anime elements pop up.

*What's the series like?*

Like a Pokémon series.

In all honesty, you don't have much to get used to. The series is slightly more mature, but nowhere as mature as some people exaggerate. This is Pokémon, for Pete's Sake.

*Is this being translated in the US?*

As of now, yes. It's being translated by Viz. Again. If you are desperate for anything past the Yellow arc (and you should be), Mangafox has the series from beginning to the beginning of the DPPt arc.

*Rules:*
1) Follow forum rules
2) If a debate is turning into flaming, stop. Right away.
3) For the sake of convenience, in this club Blue is the boy and Green is the girl. No, that's not how I like it, but the English switch is what Mangafox (and, of course, Viz) uses. If a majority of members want to change it, I will.
4) ???
5) Profit!  

*Members:*
Ketsu
Minkow
Dragon
Stormecho

First question:

*Who is your favorite character? Why?*

Sliver is my favorite because he's badass, good looking, and leather-pantsed for me!

Oh and there's character development and PMS in there too.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 5, 2009)

h-h-holy shit joinage.

Gold because he's an arrogant idiot.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Gold is awesome too~

And his Togepi was hilarious. I wish _my_ Togepi gambled...


----------



## Dragon (Aug 5, 2009)

JOIN YEEEEAAAAHH

I haven't read much of.. well, everything, really, so I can't really say.. I've just picked up a few copies of whatever was at the library, which means, like, two volumes of every series. >_< I guess my favourite character's Yellow or Sapphire 'cause Yellow is awesome and Sapphire is insane, somewhat. >:<


----------



## Minkow (Aug 5, 2009)

Yellow is second on my list.
SHE'S AN EPIC FRIGGIN COWGIRL.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Remember the look on Red's face when she took her hat off in front of him the first time? If you don't, here it is.

I'm not even a Specialshipper, but I know a canon pairing when I see one.

Though I wouldn't really call her a cowgirl. She's too quiet for that.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 6, 2009)

well then an extremely silent cowgirl.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 6, 2009)

...I'll agree there.

She needs to do more stuff.


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 6, 2009)

Join!

And my favourite character... Hm. I like Silver. D: And Lance - woot, he came back in G/S/C arc, if only in conjunction with Silver. It's my favourite arc primarily because both of my favourites appear. x3

Yellow's pretty cool though. XD Alright, you know what, I like every single character. I'm reading R/S so I'm not all that far ahead, and it's in poor quality, but.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 6, 2009)

My favorite is GSC too, because Gold and Sliver were introduced in it.

Although, I really don't like the Masked Man that much. He's important and all but his motives seemed a bit... Lacking.


----------

